# Shake it up



## Effjh (13/3/16)

So I recently ventured into DIY. After mixing up my first 30ml batch with nic, I started shaking the crap out of it, but my arm started to feel like it's going to fall off. Then I got an idea 







Meat carver with single blade, some cable ties and a bit of courage. I pushed the button and it shook the  out of it. 

Note: Nothing flew off and killed me, but I can't guarantee this is entirely safe, try at own risk!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Lol @Effjh - thats so cool
Glad you didnt get hurt with the carving knife or get juice all over the place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (13/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/3/16)

flippen cool man, i assume you didnt have a frother and just used the next best thing - which is actually freaking awesome. Mad awesome point to you sir...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (14/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> flippen cool man, i assume you didnt have a frother and just used the next best thing - which is actually freaking awesome. Mad awesome point to you sir...



Thanks man..hehe yeah no frother. Do they work well? Still need to gear up a bit more on the DIY side of things. Enjoying it heaps so far and even more fun now that I dont have to shake my arm off every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/3/16)

I wouldn't use a frother. It introduces too much air and cause flavor loss. Get rid of strong smells by opening the bottle up once a week and then close and shake and leave again to steep.
Slow continuous blending is what ejuices need. After that, only Father Time can make it better.
This is from my own experience and research on the internet.
A food mixer set on slow for a few hours will blend very well without frothing and then just steep. This is my current method and my juices taste much better since I started doing it that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------



## NewOobY (14/3/16)

zadiac said:


> I wouldn't use a frother. It introduces too much air and cause flavor loss. Get rid of strong smells by opening the bottle up once a week and then close and shake and leave again to steep.
> Slow continuous blending is what ejuices need. After that, only Father Time can make it better.
> This is from my own experience and research on the internet.
> A food mixer set on slow for a few hours will blend very well without frothing and then just steep. This is my current method and my juices taste much better since I started doing it that way.


mmm thanks for the info man - I really didn't know that the frother makes it loose flavor, very interesting indeed. I'm sure the carving knife works like a charm though.


----------



## zadiac (14/3/16)

If you froth, the liquid is exposed and flavor escapes. If you close and shake, you keep the flavor inside. In fact, slow rotation of the bottle (in it's length) is the best way to mix juices.

This is in my opinion the best way  but magnetic stirrers are also great for it as they only blend and don't froth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/3/16)

zadiac said:


> If you froth, the liquid is exposed and flavor escapes. If you close and shake, you keep the flavor inside. In fact, slow rotation of the bottle (in it's length) is the best way to mix juices.
> 
> This is in my opinion the best way  but magnetic stirrers are also great for it as they only blend and don't froth.



Very cool

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Effjh (14/3/16)

zadiac said:


> If you froth, the liquid is exposed and flavor escapes. If you close and shake, you keep the flavor inside. In fact, slow rotation of the bottle (in it's length) is the best way to mix juices.
> 
> This is in my opinion the best way  but magnetic stirrers are also great for it as they only blend and don't froth.




Well thanks, now I'm looking at my bag of cable ties and the electric fan. 

How often do you guys shake your mixes though during the steeping process, everyday?


----------



## Marius Combrink (14/3/16)

Effjh said:


> So I recently ventured into DIY. After mixing up my first 30ml batch with nic, I started shaking the crap out of it, but my arm started to feel like it's going to fall off. Then I got an idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. You made my day. Thanks for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/3/16)

You can, but it's not necessary. Every other day is good too. Keep in dark place and closed. Do not leave open.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

Anybody else use an ultrasonic cleaner to steep? It's a gentle action and turns weeks of steeping into hours.

That carving knife is a wicked life hack, tho


----------



## zadiac (14/3/16)

Effjh said:


> Well thanks, now I'm looking at my bag of cable ties and the electric fan.
> 
> How often do you guys shake your mixes though during the steeping process, everyday?





Papa_Lazarou said:


> Anybody else use an ultrasonic cleaner to steep? It's a gentle action and turns weeks of steeping into hours.
> 
> That carving knife is a wicked life hack, tho



Unless you have an UC that has a 30minute or more setting, it's not worth it. Getting up every 3 minutes to start it again is too much of a schlep so I stopped doing it. It does work nicely though if you keep it in the UC for two hours or so.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Unless you have an UC that has a 30minute or more setting, it's not worth it. Getting up every 3 minutes to start it again is too much of a schlep so I stopped doing it. It does work nicely though if you keep it in the UC for two hours or so.



Yes - agreed on the 30 minute timer (but then, restarting the timer is what kids are for). My wife's jewelry cleaner wasn't cutting the mustard so I upgraded to a low end commercial unit which includes a heater, although I find I don't need it as the cleaning itself heats the water just fine over these kinds of durations.

Still, 2 hours turn around when you're testing recipes is a major time saver.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (14/3/16)

I use a ultrasonic for my DIY and it works, just use glass bottles and let it do its thing for 3-4h.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

zadiac said:


> If you froth, the liquid is exposed and flavor escapes. If you close and shake, you keep the flavor inside. In fact, slow rotation of the bottle (in it's length) is the best way to mix juices.
> 
> This is in my opinion the best way  but magnetic stirrers are also great for it as they only blend and don't froth.



So... in short... treat it like a can of paint.


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/11/16)

zadiac said:


> If you froth, the liquid is exposed and flavor escapes. If you close and shake, you keep the flavor inside. In fact, slow rotation of the bottle (in it's length) is the best way to mix juices.
> 
> This is in my opinion the best way  but magnetic stirrers are also great for it as they only blend and don't froth.



Yup i would put my bottles on that machine and then lift up and shake the whole machine


----------

